# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  هل اكلت (الرمز) يوما؟ تعال معنا في رحاب كردفان

## yassirali66

*من الاكلات السودانيه والتي تنتشر في منطقة ام روابه والتي نبعت منها الي باقي انحاء السودان..
انتقلت الي  كردفان  وانشرت بسرعه البرق...
تمتاز وجبه الرمز عن غيرها في ان شواءها يكون علي الهواء الطلق ويتلذذ  الاغلبيه بالنظر واختيار الدجاجه المناسبه قبل نضجها...مرور الهواء الطلق  يجعل من الجلسه مكانا رائعا تتمني زيارته علي الدوام
**********************
ماهو الرمز
======

ماترونه ادناه هو عباره عن دائره من الحديد تكون محاطه بالرمل لوضع السيخ الذي يحمل الدجاج
وفي الوسط تكون النار التي تقوم بعمليه الشواء من علي البعد...اي ان النار لا تاتي من الاسفل 
بل يتم النضج بجانب النار




يقوم العامل بوضح الحطب داخل الدائره كما يتم رش بعض الجمر دائريا...
تساعد النار في اشتعال الحطب ويحظر استعمال الوقود لاشعال النار بسبب الرائحه
علي الدجاج




يقوم المشرف علي العمليه بتوزيع النار ايذانا لوضع اللحوم





في الداخل يكون الدجاج جاهزا بعد ان قام العمال بتتبيله  وغرز سته اعواد بعد لتثبيته لاحقا بالرمل الدائر
الان عملية غرزه بجوار النار المشتعله ويتم تقليبه  ميمنه وميسره لاكتمال عملية النضج
كما هو موضح بالصوره فقد بدا العامل في وضع الدجاج في شكل دائري




تستمر الدائره الواحده اكثر من ساعه ليتم النضج الكامل...
واجمل شيئ في الرمز متعة المشاهده




مرحبا بكم في  كردفان  
واتفضلوا معانا
ويا ضيفنا لو جئتنا لوجدتنا نحن الضيوف وانت رب المنزل
  .
*

----------


## aaddil

*اللهم  اني  بعيد عن  كردفان  الغرة
جوعتنا  يا  ياسر  ياخي  بي  معلواتك  المفيدة دي
خاصة  بنحب  الجداد , زي ما قال احد  محبيه
كان  بطري    او  عادي
او  لو  جابو  في  صندوقو  زي  ماجي
باااااالغتا  يا  قفص  الجداد   تلقاكا  دايما   في  ازدياد    ونحنا  غالبنا  القعاد

قبلنا   الدعوة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

اللهم  اني  بعيد عن  كردفان  الغرة
جوعتنا  يا  ياسر  ياخي  بي  معلواتك  المفيدة دي
خاصة  بنحب  الجداد , زي ما قال احد  محبيه
كان  بطري    او  عادي
او  لو  جابو  في  صندوقو  زي  ماجي
باااااالغتا  يا  قفص  الجداد   تلقاكا  دايما   في  ازدياد    ونحنا  غالبنا  القعاد

قبلنا   الدعوة



مشتااااااااااااقون
ومعزوم معانا رمز
وحجزنا لك  مقعد رقم واحد
لان مقعدك في قلبي رقم واحد
*

----------


## midris3

*الدنيا صباح .. واللريالة سالت واني باذن الله لاكلها 




((فرسان الدائرة المستديرة ))
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يا ياسر ما عذبتنا
وحردتنا الفطور
*

----------


## hamdi73

*أوعدنا يا رب و أنعم علينا بزيارة حاضرة شمال كردفان و عروس الرمال مدينة الأبيٌض مشكور ياسر و لك التحية . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هم هم هم 
جوهتنا ياياسر
بختكم المطايب دي حصريا ليكم
غريبة مااتنقلت الفكرة دي للعاصمة حتى الان
اها ده مشروع سياحي جيبو وتعال
*

----------


## صخر

*الحبيب ياسراولا مشتاقووون جدا
ومشكور ي حبيب علي السوال الدائم
جدادكم ده بطرى ولا بلدي
والله جوعتنا عديل وشوقتنا لي الدجاج القربنا ننسي شكلو
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*ياسر  والاعزاء  عشاق  الجداد , جيت  هنا تاني  لانو اتزكرتا بعض  كلمات اخونا  عاشق  الجداد , في  هجاء كرشه , التي  انتفخت  وتكورت  وتدورت  من  كثرة  اكل  الجداد يا  صخر , حتي  اطلق عليها قفص  الجداد ,,, يقول  لكرشه :
حنونة  يا  كرش  الدلع
حنونة  يا  الحوت  البلع
جواكي   كم  فروج  هجع
وكل  الغتس  فيك  ما  طلع

ما  بهمك  الحلق  ينشرط
ولا  الجسم  يمسكو  الدغت
بس  تبلعي  , وما   بتسمعي  ,  وتتكرضمي  وتتجمعي  ,  ااااا   زولة  ما  تتوزعي
امشي  الخدود , زيدي  الفصود ,  اتضيقي   ولو  بي  كسر , او  ابقي  سنكيت  في  الضهر , 
يا  حاجة  ضايقتي  السدر
حنونة   بتحب  الجداد , لو  بطري  او  عادي  , او  لو  جابو  في  صندوقو  زي  ماجي
بالغتي  يا  قفص  الجداد , تلقاكي  دايما  في  ازدياد  ونحنا  غالبنا  القعاد

اوعدنا  يا  رب   بي  جداد  ياسر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

يا ياسر ما عذبتنا
وحردتنا الفطور



سمعنا تحت قالو جااااي الابيض
في الانتظار بالرمز الساااخن

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

ياسر  والاعزاء  عشاق  الجداد , جيت  هنا تاني  لانو اتزكرتا بعض  كلمات اخونا  عاشق  الجداد , في  هجاء كرشه , التي  انتفخت  وتكورت  وتدورت  من  كثرة  اكل  الجداد يا  صخر , حتي  اطلق عليها قفص  الجداد ,,, يقول  لكرشه :
حنونة  يا  كرش  الدلع
حنونة  يا  الحوت  البلع
جواكي   كم  فروج  هجع
وكل  الغتس  فيك  ما  طلع

ما  بهمك  الحلق  ينشرط
ولا  الجسم  يمسكو  الدغت
بس  تبلعي  , وما   بتسمعي  ,  وتتكرضمي  وتتجمعي  ,  ااااا   زولة  ما  تتوزعي
امشي  الخدود , زيدي  الفصود ,  اتضيقي   ولو  بي  كسر , او  ابقي  سنكيت  في  الضهر , 
يا  حاجة  ضايقتي  السدر
حنونة   بتحب  الجداد , لو  بطري  او  عادي  , او  لو  جابو  في  صندوقو  زي  ماجي
بالغتي  يا  قفص  الجداد , تلقاكي  دايما  في  ازدياد  ونحنا  غالبنا  القعاد

اوعدنا  يا  رب   بي  جداد  ياسر



هاهاهاهاااااااااااي
جدادنا جاب دخل
انتو اصلونا وخلو الباقي علينا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

أوعدنا يا رب و أنعم علينا بزيارة حاضرة شمال كردفان و عروس الرمال مدينة الأبيٌض مشكور ياسر و لك التحية . 




حمدي مفروض تكون معانا ليك شهر
ان شاء الله المانع خير؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هم هم هم 
جوهتنا ياياسر
بختكم المطايب دي حصريا ليكم
غريبة مااتنقلت الفكرة دي للعاصمة حتى الان
اها ده مشروع سياحي جيبو وتعال



مريخاااابي كسلاوي
حبيب الملايييييييين
لو ما دايرا تبقي حصريا
تعاااال كردفان
وبعدين المشروع ده الا اهلو
لانو سر  التوابل عندهم براهم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

الحبيب ياسراولا مشتاقووون جدا
ومشكور ي حبيب علي السوال الدائم
جدادكم ده بطرى ولا بلدي
والله جوعتنا عديل وشوقتنا لي الدجاج القربنا ننسي شكلو



هاهاهاااااااااااااي
جدادنا بيااااااض
وينك والله مشتاقين عدييييل كده
وعندك واااحد كرسي  رمز محجووووز
للرائع صخر
اشوفك بكردفان قريب ان شاء الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الدنيا صباح .. واللريالة سالت واني باذن الله لاكلها 




((فرسان الدائرة المستديرة ))



باذن الله يا محمد ادريس
جداد مكه كييييييييف؟
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

باذن الله يا محمد ادريس
جداد مكه كييييييييف؟




جدا مكة ماركة محتكرة 
البيك يا بيييييييييييييييييييييك
                        	*

----------

